# Prepping for the election



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

The election is only 18 days away! I worry about who will win and what will happen to the stock markets, whether terrorists will decide to attack, etc. I wonder if/what people are doing - in addition to your regular prepping.

I am adding even more food staples, water, and cash on hand. I am also postponing any major purchases and slowly getting out of stock positions in my regular trading account.

Are you increasing your efforts to prepare? If so, what specific things are you doing?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Stocking up on more diesel fuel, another 150 gals.

Cutting and spitting extra supply of firewood.

Who knows what the oil market is gonna do.:dunno:



Jim


----------



## BudMan (Sep 29, 2013)

ammo and AR15 parts.
Converting cash into precious metals, mostly silver


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Rotating fuel supplies, more firewood, putting away as many supplies as we can. Wife is going to have a major surgery 2 weeks after the election and most likely will be disabled after that, so we are putting back all we can for that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ammo. Working on improving my bushcraft/Bob bag. Trying to square away a land purchase and travel trailer. Strengthening relationships with good folks. Getting my mind right. Saying a few prayers.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

More Ammo and another 20" AR Build.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

While I am concerned about what will transpire the day after the election I am doing no additional preps at this time. I am as ready as I can be for right now. Other than a possible stock market hit I would think there would be no immediate changes.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i haven't been posting about the election,on account i figure at least most here have been keeping up with the election..and im sure everyone here has come to their own discussion(s) about them,as much as i have.if not close to it..and yes.we'll agree and/or disagree on things.

i fear that we're up a creek no matter which one gets elected.so i suggest,that everyone stock up on what you can,when you can.cause i don't think that,it's not one of those what if situations.but it's a matter of when situations..but yet.still take the time to enjoy life,family,relatives and friends..

​


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

jimLE said:


> i fear that we're up a creek no matter which one gets elected.so i suggest,that everyone stock up on what you can,when you can.cause i don't think that,it's not one of those what if situations.but it's a matter of when situations..but yet.still take the time to enjoy life,family,relatives and friends..
> 
> ​


Jim I agree that we are headed for a fall one way or another. I see no way around it as the whole world is on the verge of financial collapse. The United States is one of the last remaining nonsocialist countries. My biggest prep is to vote. This is a long term prep. barry has done everything possible to destroy this country and I don't see anyone that is capable of stopping the disaster that is coming. Here is where I see the long term gain. 'she who must not be named' will appoint Justices that are socialists and Trump will appoint Justices that are originalists. In one case the United States, as I know it, disappears. In the other case we have a chance. It will be tough no matter what.

I may not live to take advantage of this prep but your grandkids can.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know what's going to happen after the election. On Fox Business channel yesterday the Wall street traders that are on the show every morning from the trading floor said that the market could crash if Hillary gets elected.

If Trump gets elected that the markets could be neutral to up because Trump offers some chance for change. Hillary has already said that she would tax some trades and Wall street is terrified of her.

Also, if Hillary gets elected, I think that the possibility of war just went up. How many people remember when Ronald Reagan entered office. We had just went through 4 bad years with Jimmy Carter, Iran had taken about 140 hostages from the US embassy and had held them for 444 days but on the day Reagan was officially the president (Jan 20 1980) Iran released them because Reagan had already threatened them with nukes when he was in office if they weren't release. Peace through power was Reagan's moto and it's also Trumps moto.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's a story at SHTFPlan.com that according to some reliable source the government is preparing for martial law after the election. I expect that Hillary will be declared the winner despite being outvoted 70-30 but it doesn't matter how people vote when corrupt people are the ones who count them. Voting machines will be rigged in Hillary's favor. Count on it.

If nothing else, it's good to get caught up in your preps. Get more of what you need. Replace stuff that's too old, etc.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If anyone thinks the election is not rig just remember the Iowa primary vote between Hillary and Berny Sanders. There were so many people voting that they needed more room to count the votes so they separated the counters into two rooms. When they tallied the votes they counted Hillarie's then Berny's and Hillary had won. but after the fact, a independent observer recounted the votes and found that they had miscounted the votes for Berny. Berny actually had thousands of more votes then what was in the official final tally.

To had a little more fire to this the woman that was in charge of the final official tally ( which was wrong ) got in her Cadillac with Hillary for president bumper stickers and drove off. She was found later to be the Iowa democratic leader of the Hillary for president campaign.

Yes, we do have voter fraud and corruption of the voting process.

There have been estimates of a few million votes done fraudulently by illegal aliens and people voting multiple times using multiple names and these were in previous general elections, not primaries.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

This election has me feeling like I'm trying to pick up a turd from the clean end....but we are ready as we will ever be.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Beer and a bottle of Tylenol. I'm going to need both after I vote. Everything else we can do right now we've done.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Jim I agree that we are headed for a fall one way or another. I see no way around it as the whole world is on the verge of financial collapse. The United States is one of the last remaining nonsocialist countries. My biggest prep is to vote. This is a long term prep. barry has done everything possible to destroy this country and I don't see anyone that is capable of stopping the disaster that is coming. Here is where I see the long term gain. 'she who must not be named' will appoint Justices that are socialists and Trump will appoint Justices that are originalists. In one case the United States, as I know it, disappears. In the other case we have a chance. It will be tough no matter what.
> 
> I may not live to take advantage of this prep but your grandkids can.


I just call her either "St. Hillary" (sarcastically, of course) or "The Hildebeast."


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll NEVER be as prepared as I want to be. I'm just going to prepare for the worst, and hope for the best. Right now, it's going to be all I can do just to rebuild my emergency fund right now and whittle down my credit card debt a little bit (yes, I'm in credit card debt AGAIN! :brickwall: - comes from not having an adequate emergency fund! ).

Other than grabbing some more supplies (batteries, canned food, first aid supplies) and continue to develop my Esperanto skills, my biggest prep I'm going to able to make by the time the election comes around is, like Caribou, to vote.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I mailed my ballot today. The best prep now is to pray - my greatest fear is that an obviously rigged election will lead to civil insurrection and/ or a market collapse. :club:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I mailed my ballot today. The best prep now is to pray - my greatest fear is that an obviously rigged election will lead to civil insurrection and/ or a market collapse. :club:


I agree, I see severe Civil Unrest and possibly revolution happening. People are tired of the obvious Corruption and the Liberal dumbing down of our Country. Many People in this Country have become nothing more than Mindless, Panty Waist Bunny Lovers, that couldn't hit Water if they fell out of a Boat. This may not happen RIGHT after the Election, but the Pot is about to Boil over.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

BUT....But....But...

Miley Cyrus is so convincing ....that Hitlery will be our salvation.

Jim


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am adding an AR pistol to my inventory. Here in PA, I can legally carry a loaded pistol in my car with my LTCF, whereas a loaded rifle is illegal, no matter what, that is of course unless you are in the security detail of one of the more equal members of our society.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Don't see the election as a watershed event so much as just another data point in a general downward trend. So I'm just carrying on with the same stuff I've been doing...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

camo2460 said:


> I agree, I see severe Civil Unrest and possibly revolution happening. People are tired of the obvious Corruption and the Liberal dumbing down of our Country. Many People in this Country have become nothing more than Mindless, Panty Waist Bunny Lovers, that couldn't hit Water if they fell out of a Boat. This may not happen RIGHT after the Election, but the Pot is about to Boil over.


Hey!! I love bunnies! They are cute, fluffy and delicious!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

The election is making me nervous. When I get nervous, I just store more food.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

2 sayings keep coming to mind.

1st is..be worried,be very worried..
2nd is..be scared,be very scared..


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the "election" will be a gauge of idiocracy or repair for the rest of the world,

:dunno: 
I have seen several when H3ll freezes over events so fare this decade so who knows vract: 

but if the sheeple elect the devil incarnate one might want to convert cash and stocks to hard items.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Today... lets see. I stacked some hay, fed some goats, collected some eggs, worked with some horses, unloaded a 4-wheeler and a few other things.


----------



## Alicat (Jul 13, 2016)

Worked. Had to come home and round up 2 calves that had escaped, got them home finally and into corral panel pen, fed, hayed, and watered them. Then back to work....yay, monday. Herding calves alone, is kind of like herding cats....sorry...looks like I posted this to wrong page...


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

jimLE said:


> 2 sayings keep coming to mind.
> 
> 1st is..be worried,be very worried..
> 2nd is..be scared,be very scared..


Yep, that's been my perspective for several weeks. Just found out I have to be in NYC on Election Day. I live in TX, which is where I was hoping to watch the results (from my sofa). So here's hoping I can fly home late that night.

I did just order a small gunshot wound kit from the Alton's. Have been wanting to get one for my car, but decided I should have one with me for my NYC trip. I'm sure people (even here) would say it's overkill, and maybe it is, but I will feel more comfortable carrying expanded supplies so far from home.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well 21601mom.. this is the way i see it..it's better to go,fully prepared for a trip(no matter the distance) then not at all..and because of that.no it aint over kill,as long as no one gets injured or killed..


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Added another 500 rounds of ammo for my.12 guage hunting shotgun, Planning on adding a 500 round case of .45 when I get my safety bonus at work. Also have a $500 order for emergency essentials ready for the rest of the bonus. Hopefully things will hold together until tax refund time and I'll be placing another $1,000 order for LTS/dehyd stuff. Those orders will increase my preps by another 10%. Should be in pretty good shape then. Other wise I plan starting this week to increase my PM's to $40 purchase ever 2 weeks.
Hoping whoever wins doesn't do anything really stupid and cause major issues. Also hoping that rumors floating around of a war if Hillary wins are just that, Rumors with no truth to that.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, supposing the election is not over by Nov. 9th? Perhaps there are adequate legal challenges or other manueverings to challenge the results. Suppose also that there is civil war of some type and some states decide to leave and form their own nation. Now, are you prepared for that? I see lots of posts about more ammo and guns but what happens when that government social security or disability check doesn't arrive? What happens if all those green backs you have invested or in your checking and savings accounts are simmply worth only the paper they are printed on? Will your state continue to pay your pension or retirement? Will your labor union keep paying retirement accounts? How will you pay your property taxes if your former job is gone (are you a federal employee?)?

I'm not sure guns and bullets are a great investment unless you are short on either. Perhaps your currency should be converted to gold, silver or another precious metal. Doesn't have to be bullion or coins. It might be objects made of silver or gold or copper. Think about the confederacy and what happened to their "money" and investments? How long would it take a new nation to establish trade on a global scale or even between states?

What we plan on concentrating on is self-sufficiency (to the extent that's possible). Our land is paid for and we can grow our own food and barter for other needed items and we have the means to protect ourselves and our "investments" and the skills to take care of most things ourselves plus a little "PM" on hand. We should be able to ride out the initial storm until things get back on a more even keel. 

Be sure to stock up on some seed, (might be hard to come by if TSHTF), skills to sustain yourself and for barter, a few PM's if you can (don't go overboard if you must leave out more useful things), if you don't have land it might be time to form a MAG with someone you trust who does. In reality, these things should have been an ongoing process in your lives. It sucks to try to do it all at once.

JMO and worth every penny you paid for it!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Food is always good.
We all need to eat.
There's never too much.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

We decided that if H gets in, we'll move our plans for a metal roof and solar forward a lot faster. Not sure how long quality manufactured goods will be available. 
If T wins, we'll stick with our best-case 1, 3, 5, 10 year plan. 

Sure have found out a lot about our acquaintances and co-workers these past few months, based on their stated political views and rationalizations. Many are happily low-information, but some seem to be trying to "hide in the herd". Suspect a lot will say one thing and vote another. 

Like you said, either way, this will probably be interesting.


----------

